# red bumps on leg? (pic)



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So I just noticed this on Argos' leg today, at first I thought it might be poison ivy but he doesnt seem to be itching very much. I did spray some hydrocortizone spray on it when I noticed it, but I don't recall him scratching or chewing abnormally before that. 
He did get his monthly dose of Comfortis and Iverhart yesterday, both of which he takes every month with no problems.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like an allergic reaction to something. Have you recently changed fabric softener, used any new chemicals in the house, or brought him somewhere he doesn't go regularly? I would go ahead and give him a bath and dry him well. Then give him some benedryl. The benedryl will make him groggy and he'll probably sleep. If the bath and benedryl make it go away then you know it was an allergic reaction. If that doesn't work, or if after a day of dosing him on benedryl there is no improvement, then it's something else. Good luck!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, thanks wingman!
I haven't changed anything in his environment lately, though it is beginning to cool off outside which means some of the plants in the yard are beginning to make a recovery from the scorching heat, maybe he walked through something out there. I need to get off my butt and spray some roundup.
Anyway, it hasn't spread at all and I've given him some benadryl. He doesn't seem too bothered by it, really.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Could it be ant bites? 
That's what it looks like to me-- fire ant bites.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog got them once and it was a food allergy so we switched and she was fine then we found out that if she gets bit by a flea we missed, a bump like this appears, but the vet said that she is allergic to flea bites and that she needs to stick with pedigree,BB or TOTW . It could be a few different things really but if it dosent go away maybe ask your vet , hope you find out what it is


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

give him benedryl theres a thing on here some where for the dosage.

pitbulllove your vet really reccomended pedegree? not really something i think should be paired with blue buffalo and taste of the wild, i know black woods makes an allergy formula dont know how easy it'll be to find Dog Food Reviews - Blackwood 5000 Allergy Formula - Powered by ReviewPost and natures select also has a wild salmon and sweet potatoe formula that is supposed to be good for dogs with allergies.

what are you currently feeding? have you switched food recently? i'd probably call it fleas but it could be a food allergy we had tini on hills sd and he had hella bad allergy problems and was loosing hair on his butt, then we switched him to diamond naturals and he is doing alot better


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Benadryl will clean them up in a day or so. Dosage is 1-2mg per pound of body weight.

Those are hives if they come on suddenly like that, an acute reaction to something like a spider, bee, or ant bite. Benadryl for a few days should clear it up.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> give him benedryl theres a thing on here some where for the dosage.
> 
> pitbulllove your vet really reccomended pedegree? not really something i think should be paired with blue buffalo and taste of the wild, i know black woods makes an allergy formula dont know how easy it'll be to find Dog Food Reviews - Blackwood 5000 Allergy Formula - Powered by ReviewPost and natures select also has a wild salmon and sweet potatoe formula that is supposed to be good for dogs with allergies.
> 
> what are you currently feeding? have you switched food recently? i'd probably call it fleas but it could be a food allergy we had tini on hills sd and he had hella bad allergy problems and was loosing hair on his butt, then we switched him to diamond naturals and he is doing alot better


:goodpost: Andd yes he did which is why we switched vets, he also said anything pedigree . I am feeding her diamond Naturals though cause the vet we have now said it was a great food choice and I have been reading a food rating chart online and it said pedigree was below average food and DN is above average so glad I feed her that now !


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. As far as food, he is on Wellness Core Grain-Free; We isolated the grain allergy when he was a pup.
The mention of fire ants makes sense, they are all in one spot, and our yard really needs attention so I'm sure there are a few nests out there.
I'll keep an eye on it just to make sure that it doesnt spread and dose him with benadryl.
Thanks again folks!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Aczdreign said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. As far as food, he is on Wellness Core Grain-Free; We isolated the grain allergy when he was a pup.
> The mention of fire ants makes sense, they are all in one spot, and our yard really needs attention so I'm sure there are a few nests out there.
> I'll keep an eye on it just to make sure that it doesnt spread and dose him with benadryl.
> Thanks again folks!


sounds like you got it pinned down. im sure you already plan on doing this but treating your yard would be a good idea.


----------

